# Decent quality but reasonably priced steak knives?



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

We have two sets (8 in total) of Henckels steak knives we received as wedding gifts. We need a set or two more for the trailer and don't want to put out $50 for four knives unless there's no better deals out there. Does anyone here have a set of steak knives that are decent quality (ie nothing you would find at walmart) for less than $10/knife?


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

Addy said:


> We have two sets (8 in total) of Henckels steak knives we received as wedding gifts. We need a set or two more for the trailer and don't want to put out $50 for four knives unless there's no better deals out there. Does anyone here have a set of steak knives that are decent quality (ie nothing you would find at walmart) for less than $10/knife?


I was going to suggest Dollar Giant's 4-pack but it seems you're looking for something more high-end. Great knives though, and they don't even look too bad- nothing wrong with them at all.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

Cdn Tire has a set of 6 Henckel steak knifes for $50.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

Have you checked eBay? Nothing wrong with used cutlery; all of ours was bought used in excellent condition for super cheap.


----------



## PrairieGal (Apr 2, 2011)

I also got the Henckel steak knives at Canadian Tire, on sale.


----------



## wendi1 (Oct 2, 2013)

You don't use steak knives every day, so cheap is the way to go, for me. If they are for the trailer, they don't have to be dishwasher safe - I would go with Dollar Giant or even Walmart.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Addy,

Whereabouts are you. I have a set that I replaced and want to give away. I got one set from a kitch store and the other from a steakhouse place so are actually quite nice, but my new set is really really nice. They are mid range quality, and are very similar to the ones at the keg and steak houses. I would be willing to and them to you if you cover shipping.


----------



## randomthoughts (May 23, 2010)

Honestly, almost anything you can sharpen (ie. NOT serrated) is probably fine. That's really the main thing to look out for. Serrated edges tear your meat and force you to saw rather than just gliding through it. Most companies sell both serrated and non-serrated knives, with varying 'flex' in the blade - you don't want much flex.

These look good: http://www.amazon.ca/Chicago-Cutler...8&qid=1405221758&sr=8-5&keywords=steak+knives

These are more traditional (and probably lighter in the hand):
http://www.amazon.ca/Chicago-Cutlery-Metropolitan-4-Piece-Steak/dp/B004TFE13E/ref=pd_cp_k_2


----------

